# mossy oak APX evaluation



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## eagleone (Mar 9, 2008)

How about the smell?


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*smell*

I looked at some shirts and pants at Dick's sporting goods and didn't notice them having any distinct or offensive odors:wink:
Seriously I had them in my hands a few times but never committed to the purchase but more than likely I will before archery season rolls around up north.


----------

